
Apple's Mac OS X 10.6 code named "Snow Leopard" - report - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/06/04/apples_mac_os_x_10_6_code_named_snow_leopard_report.html
======
apgwoz
Quick releases, and a huge marketing budget mean that this is a great move.
Microsoft has to be getting a bit worried....

